# World Equestrian Games



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure yet. My trainer buys two tickets every time its held and flies herself and one student with her to watch the reining or eventing, this year the reining. So I might be, and I sure hope so. I have a good chance of being chosen because I did grow up at her barn and haven't been chosen before. Fingers crossed xD


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to XC and Showjumping (the eventing one. Not straight SJ) and possibly combined driving and dressage. Depends on my friend's extra tickets.


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

eventerdrew: So your going to the cross country? (XC)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yep! I'll be there with a bunch of people from my barn!


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

That's so cool because I am too!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm going XC day of eventing and the regular stdium jumping (not eventing jumping)
I cannot wait to see everything they have set up down there! Sounds like lots of clinicians, demos, shopping and everything else on top of awesome horse competition


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I wish I could go...  watching as much as possible on tv though


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

is there a tv schedule out yet? i woudl love to watch the other events ... and want to know when to DVR it


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know who is airing/broadcasting the WEG?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to dressage freestyle finals, XC and eventing stadium. Can't wait!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to eventing cross country and eventing stadium  I'm so excited!


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

That's so cool that other people on here are going to be at the same place I am. Do you know if we can buy things directly from the tradeshow or must we order it? What types of clinics are they having?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I just printed out all the directions, airport to hotel, hotel to horsepark. Getting excited! Now if I could only remember what car company I booked for a rental...

Pilot - bring money. I'm sure there will be tons of stuff to buy. Clinics will span all disciplines. If you like it, I'm sure they'll offer it.


----------



## A 3-D Event (Jun 14, 2007)

Enjoyed the Alltek FEI WEG @ the Kentucky Horse Park. We went to the marathon driving competition on Saturday the 9th. It was a great time, beautiful day and the competitors & horses were fantastic. I have to go back to the KHP another time to see everything they have there. There was sooo much stuff going on. I posted some pics in albums if anyone want to see.


----------

